# Hi from Australia



## Mikefromaus (Aug 14, 2018)

I have become a member of this group to hopefully get some insight . I have been married for almost 20 years and have had a few serious issues in our marriage over the last 5 to 6 years there has been no infidelity from me or from my partner (to the best of my knowledge) and just need a place to ask advice and maybe even vent my frustrations. Hopefully we can sort this out


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Mike, post away, I'm sure you will get tons of help!

EDT: Oh, by the way, just make sure you pick the correct forum to post to get the most folks reading. EXCELLENT that there is no infidelity from either! That's a nice change of pace for here......


----------



## TedRabb (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey Mike, I just joined and posted also... very similar duration of marriage. There must be something about the 20 year barrier down here!


----------

